

 Irony is dead, last gasp of newspaper industry edition - nickb
http://blog.pmarca.com/2008/02/irony-is-dead-l.html

======
menloparkbum
In other news, the music industry reports that CD sales are down and does dumb
things on the internet. Is there something interesting about the newspaper
industry? I don't get why pmarca is writing about this. "Zzzzzzzz"

